# VPN auf Windows Server 2008 einrichten



## mrorange23 (11. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe vor auf einem Windows Server 2008 ein VPN einzurichten.

Habe dazu schon über das Routing and Remote Access Tool versucht alles einzurichten.

Es funktioniert insofern, dass man sich im VPN anmelden kann.

Leider bekomme ich es nicht hin, dass VPN User auch Internetzugang haben.
Es erscheint in meinem "Network & Sharing Center" eine "RAS (Dial In) Interface" Verbindung die nur eine "Local only" Verbindung ist.

Beim Client wird die VPN Verbindung mit "limited Connectivity" angezeigt.

Wie schaffe ich es nun, dass das VPN auch Verbindungen ins Internet zulässt?

Vielen Dank

Gruß
mrorange23


----------

